
Ask HN: What's your preferred toolset for developing desktop GUI applications? - xzion
I&#x27;m an C++ embedded firmware developer day to day, also competent with Python&#x2F;Javascript. I&#x27;ve been working on a nodejs website for the past year or so, so I&#x27;ve got a feel for designing basic web gui&#x27;s with HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS.<p>For my next project I was thinking about trying to build a touch friendly code editor&#x2F;browser. I&#x27;ve never built a desktop GUI application before, so I thought it might interesting to see what most people in the community prefer to use. I&#x27;m working on Windows, but cross platform capability would be ideal.<p>From my preliminary investigation, QT seems to be the standard choice. I&#x27;m not sure how suitable it is for a touch friendly application. Electron also seems like a possibility, though I&#x27;ve read it can be slow and resource hungry.<p>What do&#x2F;would you use?
======
kek918
I've made a couple GUI applications at work. They're quite simple, it's just a
pretty wrapper to my otherwise boring terminal scripts because they need extra
parameters.

For this I've used Qt framework for C++ and it is absolutely fantastic. I love
the framework, QtEditor IDE, syntax, everything about it. I dropped my other
IDEs (CodeBlocks and Visual Studio) and continued to use their IDE when
writing pure C/C++ as well.

I've never touched the Qt framework before, but after watching a series on
Youtube[1] and coding along I got the hang of it. It's very intuitive, easy to
learn, yet extremely powerful.

[1]: "C++ Qt Programming" by VoidRealms -
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2D1942A4688E9D63](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2D1942A4688E9D63)

------
twctek43a
I haven't tried anything outside of Qt, but I thought I'd mention that it is
touch-screen friendly. You can get a CSS/JS-like way of creating and
describing GUIs using QML, and Qt supports multi touch events.

------
herbst
I dont do GUIs, but if i would, i would use
[http://electron.atom.io/](http://electron.atom.io/)

